# AngelFins in the GTA on Saturday May 19th



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

After a few months away we will be making another trip to the GTA. We will be delivering to the following stops:

B) 10:00-10:15 am.: Starbucks - Hurontario St. and Britannia Rd. West just of the 401
 C) 10:30-10:45 am.: Scotiabank - at the 401 and Islington Avenue
 D) 11:15-11:30 am.: Staples - Steeles Avenue East and Kennedy Road
 E) 1:00-1:15 pm.: Mount Joy GO Station - Markham Road and Bur Oak Avenue
 F) 2:00-2:15 pm.: Home Sense - Newmarket (Younge Street and Green Ln W)










We would prefer if you could submit your order ahead of time. That way we will make sure that we have all items you requested with us.
You can pre-order by email [email protected] or via our website: angelfins.ca

Bellow is a list of items we currently have in stock:
*
Eheim canister filters:*


Eheim Classic 2213 $100
 Eheim Classic 2215 $155
 Eheim Classic 2217 $195
 Eheim Professionel 3 Ultra G65 2071 $210
 Eheim Professionel 3 Ultra G90 2073 $245
 Eheim Professionel 3 Ultra G160 2075 $275

*New Life Spectrum*


Thera A Regular Formula - 150 grams $10.50
 Thera A Small Fish - 140 grams $10.50
 Thera A Small Fish - 275 grams $16.50
 Cichlid Formula - 150 grams $9.00
 Cichlid Formula - 300 grams $15.00
 Surface Feeder Formula - 275 grams $16.50
 Cichlasoma Formula - 300 grams $15.00
 Freshwater Flakes with Garlic - 90 grams $11.00
 Discus Formula - 150 grams $9.00
 Discus Formula - 300 grams $15.00
 Grow Formula - 140 grams $10.50
 Grow Formula - 275 grams $16.50
 H2O Stable Wafer - 125 grams $9.00
 H2O Stable Wafer - 250 grams $15.00
 Thera A Regular Formula - 2270 grams $67
 Thera A Small Fish - 2270 grams $59.00
 Cichlid Formula - 2270 grams $60.00
 Grow Formula - 2270 grams $66.50
 Freshwater Flakes with Garlic - 800 grams $56.00
 H2O Stable Wafer - 2240 grams $62.50
*
Flake Food*


Brine shrimp flake - 1 lb $16.00

 Ultra spirulina flake - 1 lb $18.00

 Meat lovers flake - 1 lb $15.00

 Super colour flake - 1 lb $17.00

 Garlic flake - 1 lb $15.00

 Plankton & krill flake - 1 lb $17.00

 Earthworm flake - 1 lb $16.00 *NEW*

*Sticks and Pellets*


Soft krill pellets - 6 oz. $7.00

 Shrimp bites - 6 oz. $4.00

 Brine shrimp sticks - 0.5 lb $7.00

 Premium veggie sticks - 0.5 lb $7.00

 Earthworm sticks - 0.5 lb $7.00

 Baby fish food - 0.5 lb 4.00

*Australian Black worms*


Australian freeze dried black worms - 50 grams $25

 Australian freeze dried black worms - 100 grams $45.00

 Australian freeze dried black worms - 200 grams $85.00

*Repashy Superfoods*


Meat pie - Carnivore gel premix 2 oz. $9.00

 Community plus - Omnivore gel premix 2 oz. $9.00

 Soilent green - Aufwuchs gel premix 5.3 oz. $18.00

 Meat pie - Carnivore gel premix 5.3 oz. $18.00

 Community plus - Omnivore gel premix 5.3 oz. $18.00

*Fish Bags*


50 count - 2 mil thick Fish Bags - 4'' x 14'' $3.50

 50 count - 2 mil thick Fish Bags - 6'' x 16'' $4.00

 50 count - 2 mil thick Fish Bags - 8'' x 18'' $6.00

*Heaters*


50 Watt Visi-Therm submersible heater $22.00

 100 Watt Visi-Therm submersible heater $23.00

 150 Watt Visi-Therm submersible heater $24.00

 200 Watt Visi-Therm submersible heater $25.00

*Medications*


Wormer Plus - treats 500 gallons $15.00

 Clout - 100 tablets $20.00

*Sponge Filter*


4'' poret cube sponge filter $9.00

 5'' poret cube sponge filter $15.00

 Airline tubing (1 ft) $0.15

*Caves*

 Small pleco cave $6.00
 Large pleco cave (D, triangle, square or round shape) $7.00
 Igloo cave $4


*Shrimps*

10 Red Rili Shrimp $25 (pre-orders only)

*Aqua Design Amano products*


Aqua Soil (New Amazonia, Malaya, Africana)
 Power Sand
 Aquariums (Cube Garden, Cube Glass)
 CO2 accessories (diffusers, drop checkers, check valve)
 Layout tools (scissors, pinsettes)
 Lights
 Lilly pipes

See our website for more details. If you are interested in ADA products let us know, we will not be taking any extra (not pre-ordered) ADA products with us.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Bump for a reminder.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Bump for one day left!


----------

